# Fluval Spec Build and setup



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Sloping the sand substrate 


DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Here comes the driftwood!


DBP Member 003


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Looking good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Slowly filling, let the planting begin! 



DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

4 stems of hygrophilia polysperma and more water 


DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Finally have a tank next to my PC 


DBP Member 003


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol I am one who personally doesn't like stem plants in a spec. I think it is difficult for scale to be achieved with them inside it. 

But the driftwood looks great!!


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Lol I am one who personally doesn't like stem plants in a spec. I think it is difficult for scale to be achieved with them inside it.
> 
> But the driftwood looks great!!


Thanks!:icon_bigg I tried following your advice and getting the spec III but alas, Petsmart didnt have them! so i got the regular spec and a 5 ib bag of black sand and the total came out to $63.99! (which is exactly under $1 of what i had lol)


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking very nice - I like it !
Now.... a little stocking......what ??


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

discuspaul said:


> Looking very nice - I like it !
> Now.... a little stocking......what ??


im thinking of putting RCS in this tank after it matures, but until then probably a guppy or two, or eight


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Jdiesels said:


> im thinking of putting RCS in this tank after it matures, but until then probably a guppy or two, or eight


Not until it cycles..


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Not until it cycles..


I know


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Why not just seed it with used cycled media? Then you can add livestock immediately! (In limited numbers of course)


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

assasin6547 said:


> Why not just seed it with used cycled media? Then you can add livestock immediately! (In limited numbers of course)


Nearly immediately. Add snails immediately, though. 

After you add snails and watch the nitrates establish, you can.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Added pond snails trying to keep it MTS free


DBP Member 003


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Jdiesels said:


> Added pond snails trying to keep it MTS free
> 
> 
> DBP Member 003


Yeah I wouldn't stick MTS in here. 

Check out my thread All Fluval Spec Mods. 

You'll see some necessary mods, like patching the fail safe filter hole at the bottom.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Yeah I wouldn't stick MTS in here.
> 
> Check out my thread All Fluval Spec Mods.
> 
> You'll see some necessary mods, like patching the fail safe filter hole at the bottom.


Why is it necessary? Will it be ok if I have substrate blocking it?


DBP Member 003


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Living things go back there to die. 

I'd block it with a piece of plastic.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

The polysperma has perked up and I added a golden pencil fish for cycling


DBP Member 003


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

I like the driftwood, definitely a unique piece


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

What kind of stem plants can the light grow? (other than Anachris and Cabomba) i was thinking of putting Rotala Najeshan in the background where the Polysperma is, was also thinking of doing either a carpet of Marsilia or Pearlweed but alas, the question is still if the light can support the plants i want.

As for stocking this tank, i was normally planning on RCS or the 3 Ember Tetras, but my dad was looking at the betta fish at Petsmart and fell in love with an all white Dragonscale halfmoon. Since he pretty much supports my hobby right now, I was pondering getting it for him. Although people say the flow is too strong, I will gladly make it work if it means my dad can have the fish he wants  Thanks!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

IMO you can't have schooling fish in a spec. Plain and simple, it doesn't work. Not enough swimming room. 

You can do several things to reduce flow. A betta would be OK. 

Shrimp would be OK, too.


----------



## Tinder (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a Chi with a betta in it, i would go with the betta! what i do is the Betta with 2 Dwarf frogs and whenever i have culls from my RCS tank i just throw em in. most get eaten, but i spot a survivor every once in awile.


----------



## caliherp (Mar 3, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Living things go back there to die.
> 
> I'd block it with a piece of plastic.


It also helps filtration. Before I covered the hole I could see particles entering and exiting the overflow. It actually helps out a lot and is well worth it and almost necessary in my option.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Living things go back there to die.
> 
> I'd block it with a piece of plastic.


Do I have to silicone the plastic piece in place?


DBP Member 003


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

No. You can just cut up a 1g jug of water and stick it into your substrate.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Done  also added cycled media and a few more pond snails too the tank 


DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Added some filter media to the return pump tubing, slows down the flow quite a bit, also picked up a Pretty boring betta :/ pics soon I guess 


DBP Member 003


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Bettas connect with their owners. Connect with it. 

It won't seem so boring after a time.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Very boring colors  (sarcasm) 


DBP Member 003


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Neat. Plakat?


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Female Dragonscale


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Jdiesels said:


> Female Dragonscale


Pretty!


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

FTS as of 7/5/13


DBP Member 003


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Gorgeous! It needed to Betta to look perfect! 

Beautiful fish.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Do you guys think Pearl weed would make a carpet in this tank? im Debating to get some


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Gonna be buying some NLS tomorrow for Bolt 




DBP Member 003


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Is the tank cycled? Bolt does not like ammonia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

fplata said:


> Is the tank cycled? Bolt does not like ammonia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup! I triple checked


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

You just flooded it last week. Keep an eye on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

FTS as of 10/5/13


DBP Member 003


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

I liked the original scape better.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Added substrate dividers so my tank won't get over run with pearlweed 


DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Thinking of taking out the rocks so I can get more of a carpet.. Opinions? 


DBP Member 003


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't take them out until you know you can actually make a carpet.


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is the current scape of the spec.. Gonna add 1 or 2 pea puffers to the tank soon


DBP Member 003


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Well this tank has been through a lot since July 13th, algae, fish and shrimp deaths, over heatings and even flying fish.. But it has come to this










It's a little messy but slowly coming back from the pits of hell.. 

Added the co2 and 13w light a few days ago, and all is going well  the betta I have in there right now will soon be in his own 10g with 12 Pygmy Cory's and loads of plants.. Comments and concerns are always welcome! 


DBP Member 003


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I liked the original scape better it had more character to it. You should consider getting the clip on finnex light and trying to do a carpet with that since you now have co2. And the diffuser is kind of bulky for the tank. Consider getting a nano diffuser such as a gush belle or mr aqua 003 diffuser. What happened to bolt???


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Subtletanks91 said:


> I liked the original scape better it had more character to it. You should consider getting the clip on finnex light and trying to do a carpet with that since you now have co2. And the diffuser is kind of bulky for the tank. Consider getting a nano diffuser such as a gush belle or mr aqua 003 diffuser. What happened to bolt???


I poked a hole into the tube for the pump and put the co2 tube into if so now it diffuses the co2 and is completely hidden, and bolt wanted to grow legs so he jumped replaced by choco, which will soon be replaced by a pea puffer.. 


DBP Member 003


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

IMO I wouldn't put a puffer in there. Not enough to keep him occupied and they really like 5g to themselves.


----------

